# CBC 11B sink with CL 12" from alcove wall?



## Yikes (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a toilet room where there is a 30" wide sink alcove.  On the left side is the end wall, on the right side is a 20" deep partition.


_________
|   O  | 
|        20" deep
|
| long
| wall


1.  CBC 11B-606.2 and 11B-305.7 says that for a sink in an alcove the clear ground space/manuevering clearance only needs to be 30" wide if the alcove is no greater than 24" deep.  If it's deeper that 24", the alcove needs to be 36" wide.
QUESTION: with a long wall on the left side and only a 20" wall on the right side, would you say the sink alcove only needs to be 30" wide?  

If the answer is "yes" then see #2 below:
2.  CBC 11B-606.6 says "Lavatories when adjacent to a side wall or partition, shall be minimum 18 inches of the centerline of the fixture.
QUESTION:  Does this mean I can offset the sink so that its centerline is 18" away from the left/end wall, and 12" away from the 20" deep partition?

If "no", then how wide should the alcove be?   33 inches?   36 inches?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2016)

The 30 or 36 inch alcove should be centered on the sink.
No offsets.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 31, 2016)

mark handler said:


> The 30 or 36 inch alcove should be centered on the sink.
> No offsets.


Mark, that's what I was always taught, but I don't actually see that in CBC 11B .  
It says 18: from the side wall to the CL of sink, but it doesn't say the CL of sink must match the CL of the 30x48 manuevering space.

In fact, the old 2007 CBC fig. 11B-1B used to show the 30x48 space graphically offset from the CL of the sink.

(As an aside, depending on the manufacturer, "centerline of lavatory" may refer only to the bowl; it's entirely possible that the either the faucet or drain (or both) could be to the left or right of the centerline of the bowl.)


----------

